# Off Topic: 3-Piece Ryobi Car Care Kit $19



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Tittle says at all!

Includes bagless vacuum, tire pressure gauge, and tire inflator
Keeping tires properly inflated maximizes fuel economy
Backed by a 3-year limited Ryobi warranty









http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Ca...=0367efe4bff511e699a56a97a4597d340INT&cj=true

AND.........................
If you want a combo with Jump Starter with compressor and battery bank
*Stanley 'FatMax' 700-Amp Peak Jump Starter with Compressor $39*
*






*
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-...36093271393808847491&affillinktype=10&veh=aff
*I owned this one, its is really helpful, once I parked in long term parking at the airport and when I got back from the trip I had battery died on me, it paid for itself at the spot. *


----------

